# If you could just buy MAC from one category...



## AudreyNicole (Apr 2, 2009)

Just for fun, if you could buy from one MAC range only (i.e. eyeshadows only, pigments only, blush only, etc.) which would you buy?

For me, If I could only pick one category, I would choose eyeshadows.  They are the biggest part of my collection, and I love getting new eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How about you?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Pigments.


----------



## sierrao (Apr 2, 2009)

eyeshadows


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

i'd say eyeshadows too!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 2, 2009)

Pigments. they can do anything.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

pigments.. I can turn them into e/s, lipglosses, blush, etc...


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

Eyeshadows. No contest.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess Eye Shadows, though Lipglass is vying for that spot in my heart


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 2, 2009)

paint pots.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 2, 2009)

Either eyeshadows,or pigments.


----------



## bananarchy (Apr 2, 2009)

Eyeshadows hands down.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 2, 2009)

I am going to say MSFs.  I dont know what category to put them in.  i could use an msf, depending on which one i choose as a eyeshadow, blush, or bronzer. An msf can be a highlighter for my face or eye so...thats my pick.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2009)

This is WAY to hard!!!

I have to go for MSF's


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I guess Eye Shadows, though Lipglass is vying for that spot in my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this thought! I use the lipglasses most frequently but other brands could substitute just as well. But nothing compares to MAC eyeshadow!!!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 2, 2009)

pigments.  no, e/s.  no, pigments.  Okay, definitely e/s.  But I get to keep all the pigment I already have right?  THankfully, it's only a hypo.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 2, 2009)

LIPGLOSS.. I am a l/g fiend!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

MSF's


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows since I'm building up a eyeshadow collection.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 3, 2009)

msf/blushes, majority of my cheek products is Mac so...


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 3, 2009)

shadows with msfs as a close second


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 3, 2009)

eyeshadows


then msf.


----------



## TexasBelle (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows, definitely.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows for sure.. Or pigments (since they're pretty much the same lol).  I just don't like MAC's lip products too much.. And I've found better blushes, foundations, mascaras, ect.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigments


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

there's nothing like mac eyeshadows!


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 3, 2009)

I would have to say foundation!!!  I love my Studio Fix....no other foundation compares!


----------



## Frosting (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely the eyeshadows!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows, no question.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Apr 3, 2009)

My gut was eyeshadows so I guess I will go with that but I don't know what I would do without my Studio Fix powder so I guess foundations would be a close second.


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows without hesitate.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

absolutely eyeshadows.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The best MAC Product ever


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Eyeshadows for sure.. Or pigments (since they're pretty much the same lol). I just don't like MAC's lip products too much.. And I've found better blushes, foundations, mascaras, ect._

 
Agree. I pick eyeshadows, because I've found other stuff I like more or just as much than MACs.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 3, 2009)

Brushes, hands down.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lipgloss.  If I could never buy a new Lipglass or Dazzleglass or Lustreglass ever again, I don't know what I would do, especially since I'm allergic to lipglosses from a lot of other brands (NARS and Chanel being the two that spring immediately to mind).  I'm a lipgloss fiend.  

Second on the list is eyeshadows.  A very close second, but I've only found one other type of lipgloss I like as well as MAC's, and it has a limited range of colors, and I can't live without lipgloss.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows! I only buy MAC eyeshadows


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2009)

MSF's or Lipstuff


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 4, 2009)

eyeshadows.

hands down.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 4, 2009)

You know I thought I would say pigments, because they are super versatile - but then so are eyeshadows and they have a much wider range of colours, finishes and applications - especially for cheeks and lips. But my answer would have to be mineralized products - especially MB whcih I adore and MSF - which I am now starting to enjoy again since BBR ones are so soft and beautiful!! I dont know many other companies that make them and of which are as universally available as MACs so for me its definitely Mineralize products


----------



## thespry (Apr 4, 2009)

So tough to decide! Eyeshadows for sure, but blushes would be a close second.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

Pigments b/c they are so versatile!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2009)

Lipglass.


----------



## sherby2722 (Apr 5, 2009)

Eyeshadows without a doubt!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

Lipsticks!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 5, 2009)

Eyeshadows definitely!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 5, 2009)

eyeshadow 4 sure


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 5, 2009)

Eyeshadows. Tough choice between that and blush.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eyeshadows,but brushes are a close second.


----------



## geeko (May 1, 2009)

It used to be eyeshadows....but now it's blushers/msfs/cheek products for me


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 1, 2009)

So hard! Why Audrey, Why~ ok eyeshadows I must say though it would break my heart to say good by to msfs!


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Lipsticks.  So creamy and colorful.  And so much cheaper than Chanel!


----------



## blindpassion (May 1, 2009)

eyeshadows! without a doubt. 

lipsticks are a close second

with MSF's in a close third.


----------



## Leven (May 1, 2009)

Lipglasses


----------



## Preciouspink (May 1, 2009)

MSF's!


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_So hard! Why Audrey, Why~ ok eyeshadows I must say though it would break my heart to say good by to msfs!_

 
I agree with you 100%!


----------



## joey444 (May 1, 2009)

Eyeshadows hands down! I guess I haven't worked with pigments long enough to love them...


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

Lipstick... and more specifically, Frost lipstick!


----------



## cloudsweare (May 2, 2009)

Pigments!


----------



## MrsMay (May 2, 2009)

for me it would definately be pigments!


----------



## Hilly (May 2, 2009)

shadows! once you go mac...you can't go back


----------



## Lotte (May 3, 2009)

Eyeshadows, no doubt !


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2009)

Wow! This is a lot harder than I thought.

I suppose I'd go with pigments only because they are so multipurpose (and this includes the MAC PRO/ LE range too) and no other brand has anything like it.

But everything in MAC is so amazing, so it's difficult to choose.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 3, 2009)

it would definitely be eyeshadows for me


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 3, 2009)

What... no one said MAC Mascara? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all kidding aside... 
I'd definately have to keep my eyeshadows but I would cry to say good bye to my precious MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 OMG and my Sweet Sienna pigment. That would be a sad day to part with my collection


----------



## TwistedFaith (May 4, 2009)

Lipstick! Not only do I like MAC's lipstick shades but the I love the vanilla scent. I can't stand waxy smelling lipsticks and I'm generally particular about a lot of scented makeup products. I never have to worry about that with MAC lipstick.


----------



## MrsWoods (May 4, 2009)

Eyeshadows! Because I can't even remember the last shadow I bought that wasn't Mac. Since my first Mac e/s I didn't buy one single e/s from another brand!

But lipsticks are close, because I'm not allergic to them. Other lipglasses I'm not allergic to are easy to find, eg my Spell glosses are great, they feel so much better than Mac glosses.

I would cry about my Brit Wit cremeblush, though.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(That's really hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would say blushes, lipglasses and brushes as well if I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 4, 2009)

Although e/s takes up most of my collection and i love pigments, I would go with lipsticks because I have never seen the range of colors they have anywhere else...seriously I never used to wear lipstick at all until I fell into MAC and now I have HG's that I would die for and complete my looks like no other lines


----------



## tepa1974 (May 4, 2009)

I just about have all of my coveted MAC eyeshadows so I'd have to say blush.


----------



## TSIZ (May 4, 2009)

Lipstick!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 5, 2009)

pigments..hands down..you can do so much with them..eyeshadow, blush, lip gloss, eyeliner..etc...the possibility's are endless


----------



## sweetfudge (May 5, 2009)

wow this is  a hard one ...i love e/s and also lip glasses but you cant go wrong with a pigment ..... so pigment it is


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

Lipstick/gloss


----------



## Vixxan (May 9, 2009)

Pigments


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 9, 2009)

well, they discontinued alot of paints and shadesticks.. so I guess its down to eyeshadows with cream color bases in a close second.. they lose only because the majority of them are pro.


----------



## geeko (May 9, 2009)

Blushers/msfs


----------



## nichollecaren (May 9, 2009)

pigments


----------



## RockStar (May 9, 2009)

eyeshadows!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 9, 2009)

This is a tough one... I am gonna choose eyeshadows... or maybe piggies... ohhhhh.... no.... def eyeshadows.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 9, 2009)

Eyeshadows for sure.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2009)

Eyeshadows. I think I could find other stuff from other brands, but I love my MAC e/s.


----------



## Karen_B (May 11, 2009)

Eyeshadows.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 11, 2009)

Lippies!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

Blush/Msf/beauty powder.  CHEEK COLOR!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lipsticks. It really the only thing from MAC I love w the exception of a few other things. Dislike their e/s really soooo yeah all about the lippies!


----------



## Shay001 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lipsticks!!!


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 23, 2015)

What a hats choice.   If I had to pick,  Lipsticks


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 25, 2015)

lipsticks! )


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 25, 2015)

Lipsticks, no doubt. Although I'd miss my Pearlglides D:


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 26, 2015)

Lipsticks!  Hands down. ️


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 26, 2015)

Lipstick FTW!!!! I'd miss my old faithful eyeshadows and the MSFs like crazy, but they're lipsticks can't be beat in terms of shade range and price


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 5, 2015)

pigments


----------



## geeko (Jul 10, 2015)

lipsticks


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

lipsticks :eyelove:


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Lipsticks for sure


----------



## MsKb (Nov 7, 2015)

Lipsticks! foundations are a close second though because they've got a great range at great prices


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

paint pots


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2015)

complexion


----------

